# Type style in Terry Pratchett books



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

I am curious to know how the Kindle versions of Terry Pratchett's Diskworld books look.  Pratchett frequently uses very distinctive fonts and formatting for small stretches of text (a line or two, or a whole paragraph).  This is done to give emphasis or style to a character's speech, or to portray a note or a sign in the font that the characters are seeing it in.  Sometimes this is very dark, bold text, other times it is a flowing Old English font, or sometimes a small (reduced point) font.  Are these very charming attributes somehow preserved in the Kindle versions of the text?  I gather that the Kindle is limited to its one and only one font, so I supposed that this trick would have to be done with embedded images?

I have been considering parting with all of my Diskworld paper copies and Kindling them, but I would miss the typographical oddities.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I think Brother Joshua now has 5 Pratchett books and if memory serves, there were the odd fonts as well as all the strange little footnotes ....


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

wazdakka said:


> I am curious to know how the Kindle versions of Terry Pratchett's Diskworld books look. Pratchett frequently uses very distinctive fonts and formatting for small stretches of text (a line or two, or a whole paragraph). This is done to give emphasis or style to a character's speech, or to portray a note or a sign in the font that the characters are seeing it in. Sometimes this is very dark, bold text, other times it is a flowing Old English font, or sometimes a small (reduced point) font. Are these very charming attributes somehow preserved in the Kindle versions of the text? I gather that the Kindle is limited to its one and only one font, so I supposed that this trick would have to be done with embedded images?
> 
> I have been considering parting with all of my Diskworld paper copies and Kindling them, but I would miss the typographical oddities.


If this is in the first 20%, you could always sample to see! 

Rachel


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

Rachel - brilliant idea, it simply never occurred to me!  I'll check my DTB copies for one and then snag a sample.  

Geoffrey, thanks, that is a good sign.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Hehe I figured as much, I’ve done the same thing.  I was wondering how a photography book looked on the K2 and someone suggested sampling it, and I was like DUH!!  …. Once you try it, let us know the result!!

Rachel


----------

